# Recommend something for a n00b?



## whynotbehappy (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I was listening to this (



) powerful piano song by a rock band I like, and it made me realize how much I can enjoy instrumental music. I honestly don't know if I'm even barking up the right tree, but when I think of this kind of piano music, I think of classical. I was wondering if anybody could recommend anything that is even kinda similar to this in terms of pace and emotion. if not it was worth a shot. thanks.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

The piece you posted is kind of like a Chaccone, where there is a ground bass that is kept throughout the entire piece while variations build on top of that.

soooo try this then.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Le tombeau de couperin by Maurice Ravel and Helicopter String Quartet by Karlheinz Stockhausen. Also, if you want good instrumental rock, I suggest you listen to Post-Rock. Might I suggest Mogwai? Also, Jazz In Silhouette by Sun Ra.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I just saved this thread a lot of time.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Try this jazz


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I was thinking something similar, Jeremy.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

FYI, if you don't like anything suggested in this thread, you may enjoy Yiruma.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I heard you were going to sleep early tonight, Cnote? What happened?

i also heard that your refrigerator is running. is that true?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

You might like NOT classical, perhaps something in the vein of Nils Frahm. He can get poundy on the bass side at times.

Might I suggest Nico Muhly as well, and random Post-Rock bands that are piano based might suit your more rock-oriented piano taste. 

For the record I never said such a thing Dodecaplex. I merely said I was contemplating it.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, then, you better go catch it!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

What... are... I have no idea what you're saying Dodecaplex :lol: I am going to sleep now. OP, go out and blindly buy the entire collection of Ravel's piano works. Also, Listz.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Read the white text, man. Read it! Never miss it again!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

This means I'm going to have to waste my time checking each and every post for white text. What have you done, dodecaplex?


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

**** piano.

Midnight Oil - Beds Are Burning





"Africa" by Toto


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I would always recommend Vivaldi's Four Seasons for new people of classical music. Great start to their collection. Biondi has a very good version of it.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> I would always recommend Vivaldi's Four Seasons for new people of classical music. Great start to their collection. Biondi has a very good version of it.


Everyone always recommends this to newbies. It was one of the first records (on vinyl) that was given to me and I actively listened to it at about the same time as I first listened to Ralph Vaughan Williams Sinfonia Antarctica. I preferred the latter. I think I was issued with 20th century ears.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> I would always recommend Vivaldi's Four Seasons for new people of classical music. Great start to their collection. Biondi has a very good version of it.


Biondi's interpretation is my favorite version of The Four Seasons as well. He puts tons of life into those pieces. Some interpretations sound downright boring after listening to his.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

violadude said:


> Biondi's interpretation is my favorite version of The Four Seasons as well. He puts tons of life into those pieces. Some interpretations sound downright boring after listening to his.


Er.... I don't have this recording


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Er.... I don't have this recording


Here's a live performance. It sounds basically the same on the recording.






I don't know how authentic it is, but it sure as hell sounds awesome!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

i agree with the suggestion of the koln concert.
Other examples in that vein:

ralph towner on piano





brad mehldau playing radiohead





penguin cafè orchestra


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

For all tastes:

Rick Wakeman:-'Your Move'





Muse - Piano Thing





Nelligan - Andre Gagnon





The piano exit from Layla?


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Ooh! I haven't heard Rick Wakeman in years. 

Thanks for posting this.


----------

